# General > General Chat >  VIDEO of the Day.

## Justin Case

*Fun with gas.*

http://wimp.com/gasfun/

----------


## oly

I have always enjoyed Mr Conway.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qqE_WmagjY

----------


## Ken

Sulpher hexaflouride, huh?  Gotta' get some of that to go with my helium.   :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

Yes,  That was a new one on me,,  I didn;t know there was a gas that made your voice slow and deep,  would be great at party's  ,

----------


## Rick

So if you swallowed that gas would you be able to tune your.....oh, never mind.

----------


## Ken

Wonder if it would work with farts.   :Innocent: 

Justin, try it out and let us know, okay?   :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

:EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Pal334

That boy just ain't right

----------


## canid

> That boy just ain't right


 ^ - this.

sometimes i just don't know.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I have always enjoyed Mr Conway.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qqE_WmagjY


 That is one of my all-time favorites! To me...that's one of the funniest bits, ever. :clap:

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go

----------


## Justin Case

http://wimp.com/bigbang/

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNJ02rxaNrs

----------


## LowKey

YouTube stopped supporting my old browser.
Is that the one where they go on about the blue Prius?
I saw that on TV and never laughed so hard in my life. At least not in a long while.

----------


## Justin Case

> YouTube stopped supporting my old browser.
> Is that the one where they go on about the blue Prius?
> I saw that on TV and never laughed so hard in my life. At least not in a long while.


thats the one,,  are you sure you do not just need to update your flash player ?

try this,  http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=DXLUJ

----------


## Justin Case

http://wimp.com/rocksart/

Not sure if I believe this, He had me until the bird sat on one, seems that would throw the balance off. ?? Thoughts ?

----------


## Justin Case

*Don't Let THIS happen to you !*

http://wimp.com/goodsamaritan/

----------


## Julie362

Wow. Ingenious. I never leave my valuables alone in public, nor do I ever plan to use a credit card... But in any case, that was impressive and important.

----------


## trax

I dunno, I mean birds are pretty light, ocean breeze should be enough to knock them over too. Anyway, it looked pretty cool, would have looked even cooler if the guy had taken a second to pick up that empty can that was laying there and what looked like a plastic bag at the bottom of the screen. Just sayin'.

----------


## Justin Case

> I dunno, I mean birds are pretty light, ocean breeze should be enough to knock them over too. Anyway, it looked pretty cool, would have looked even cooler if the guy had taken a second to pick up that empty can that was laying there and what looked like a plastic bag at the bottom of the screen. Just sayin'.


LOL,, I missed the trash ,,  :Smile:

----------


## LowKey

Nope. It's the browser, and the operating system and the machine itself. Older than dirt. It doesn't support the new flash player either. Long past upgrade time but got other cash flow areas that are more important than watching YouTube.

But Achmed (that's Aaaa...Ceeeee....Phlegm.....) sure was funny.

----------


## Justin Case

Dang,,  I wish I could do this,,  VERY COOL !!

http://wimp.com/coolchameleon/

----------


## Rick

When that thing had to come up with three colors I figured it'd just explode.

----------


## Justin Case

That was just amazing, I had no idea the changed that fast ,,

----------


## oly

That  is cool.

----------


## hunter63

Now that was down right mean, not nice to fool with Mother Nature like that.
My question is, can he retrieve a ball?

Cool, vid, thanks

----------


## Rick

If they guy would have been fast enough with changing the shades it would have looked like a Vegas casino sign. It would have exploded for sure.

----------


## Julie362

Rick, making chameleons explode isn't very nice! Did you know that some species' tongues can be twice the length of their body?!?! Madness! I love them...!

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Where on earth would I put a 12 foot tongue?!

----------


## crashdive123

> Where on earth would I put a 12 foot tongue?!


No sir.  Not gonna say it.  Nope.  Not gonna.

----------


## Rick

I know. I know. Through it over my shoulder.

----------


## hybrid

Very cool. 

check out some cuttlefish vids, they make chameleons look like someone just ducking behind a screen and putting on a different shirt.

----------


## welderguy

That was great , I couldnt beleive how quick it changed color.

----------


## Justin Case

I came across this real time debt clock today,,   check it out  :Smile: 
http://www.usdebtclock.org/

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Pay, I say, pay attention, boy! 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...32&postcount=1

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...4&postcount=10

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## nell67

That was pretty neat,wonder what their palatte range is??

----------


## hybrid

Noooo, you're the richest nation on earth. Relax. It was true in the 70s, right? Can't have changes since...

Remember, don't rehash the Fonze... BE THE FONZE.... heeeeeeeeeyyyy?

For that matter, you run the earth. Hollywood says so. 

The rest of us let you believe it in case you get trigger happy with nuclear (nuke-ul-ar?) weapons :P

thanks for the link... most governments have their own version and all are mind bogglingly amusing in that laugh or cry kind of way.

----------


## oly

> Pay, I say, pay attention, boy! 
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...32&postcount=1
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...4&postcount=10


Just saying  :Innocent:

----------


## RobertRogers

Puts it all in better perspective.  Unsustainable..

Expect a crash.  Be prepared.

----------


## crashdive123

> Puts it all in better perspective.  Unsustainable..
> 
> *Expect a crash*.  Be prepared.


You mean besides me?

----------


## Justin Case

http://wimp.com/kungfu/

----------


## canid

yes. it's infact a martial art.

----------


## Ken

I prefer mine with extra cashews!  :Smile:   Oh wait, that's kung pao.........

----------


## Justin Case

http://wimp.com/truefacts/

----------


## Julie362

I've seen this  before. It baffles me every time. How am I supposed to compete in the job market with so many people when I get out of college?!?! It's scary...

----------


## Winnie

> How am I supposed to compete in the job market with so many people when I get out of college?!?! It's scary...


Make sure you are the better candidate. Join groups, take evening classes, do voluntary work and work part-time. That's the one most important thing after your education. It's far easier to get your 2nd job than to get your 1st!  :Smile:

----------


## Justin Case

Marry An old Rich guy    :Wheelchair:

----------


## hunter63

> I've seen this  before. It baffles me every time. How am I supposed to compete in the job market with so many people when I get out of college?!?! It's scary...


With 30 something children, and 6 month old GS, I guess I wonder this my self.
At least your scared enough to pay attention, does put you up in the life race.

I think it helps to find something you like, and try to use that as an occupation, but I do feel for the younger people, you have asked a very good question.
JC good vid, and thanks

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY6kElOYcd8

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-Lnfpulwjc

----------


## mccaw69

:FRlol: thats funny as h#**.

----------


## Justin Case

LOLOLOL  ha ha ha;;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwcqsNN6nPo

----------


## Justin Case

Bizarre squirrel relationship.

http://wimp.com/squirrelrelationship/

----------


## Justin Case

WoW !!

http://wimp.com/traintornado/

----------


## Justin Case

http://wimp.com/mailmanforgets/

----------


## Ken

Ooooops.  Talk about a lucky guy.  Probably still washing his underwear, I'll bet.   :Innocent:

----------


## Trabitha

Holy cow, man.  He lucked out with that one.  Ugh!

----------


## oly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkGzqpGx1KU

----------


## Pal334

Oley,,that  one is a real tear jerker

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

That was a real tear jerker.

Now, how about a good laugh. This is an oldie but goodie!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pct7FtkW8-M

----------


## Pal334

I can never get enough of that one. Poor guy, I imagine he got a super sized jar of whoop a** opened up on him  :Smile:

----------


## Tripwire

A one, and a two, and a 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W57aBMYKvU

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Shhhhhhh......I saw this one at that other place. :Blushing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZPp7...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

*Mean Monkey*

http://wimp.com/meanmonkey/

----------


## Justin Case

How to deal with Telemarketers,  

http://wimp.com/respondtelemarketer/

----------


## Justin Case

This is pretty Funny !   :clap: 

http://wimp.com/techsupport/

----------


## oly

> *Mean Monkey*
> 
> http://wimp.com/meanmonkey/


Ken vs 2d?

----------


## Justin Case

> Ken vs 2d?


Yeah,,  LOL

----------


## Ken

> Ken vs 2d?





> Yeah,, LOL


_SOMEBODY_ had to get 2dumb to take a bath.   :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

LOL  LOL   Tina Fey on Sarah Palin  ----  NEW !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9t9HH_uavs

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> LOL  LOL   Tina Fey on Sarah Palin  ----  NEW !!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9t9HH_uavs


 LOL.....That's funny! :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## crashdive123

It's amazing that somebody that has so much disdain for Sarah Palin has revitalized a failing and mediocre career by doing impressions of her.

----------


## Justin Case

Thats true,,   I didnt even know who Tina fey was before she started doing this,

----------


## Justin Case

Well ,  That Video didnt stay up long,,,

*This video contains content from NBC Universal, who has blocked it on copyright grounds.*

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well ,  That Video didnt stay up long,,,
> 
> *This video contains content from NBC Universal, who has blocked it on copyright grounds.*


 They seem to do that. They did the same thing to my favorite Blues Brothers video, from SNL. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

It will be back  ,,  lol  somebody will re-post it  :Wink:

----------


## Batch

Just google fey or palin and you'll get a link to the video in the results.

----------


## Justin Case

Don't judge.

http://wimp.com/dontjudge/

----------


## Justin Case

Motorized camping chair.

http://www.wimp.com/motorizedchair/

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Now that the gub-ment is in the auto-making business, I guess we can expact plenty of this. :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXW0bx_Ooq4

----------


## Justin Case

Hubble ultra deep field in 3D.

http://wimp.com/hubblefield/

----------


## Justin Case

Looks 1/2 chick and 1/2 rat !

http://wimp.com/unusualanimal/

----------


## smhg

The Gratitude Dance:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeLbrGspigg

----------


## crashdive123

The Snoopy Dance.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUQX2B67KL4

----------


## smhg

> The Snoopy Dance.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUQX2B67KL4


 :Thumbup1:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

The Pole Dance. :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKnQ3...eature=related

----------


## crashdive123

Happy Dance.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W3ZXQqJWH8

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

The 2D2K Dance. :Blushing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK0Q2aPhB_I

----------


## crashdive123

Face dance.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSff_eXYu9Y

----------


## Justin Case

Crowds in Japan.
http://wimp.com/japancrowds/

----------


## crashdive123

JIC - You've obviously never been to Time Square on New Years Eve.

----------


## Justin Case

No,,  but i seen it on tv ,,,,,  I think the above video is a normal day there ? (I have never been to Japan either so I am speculating)

----------


## Justin Case

http://wimp.com/internetcensorship/

----------


## Pal334

This was aired by Brigham Young just before their game with the Air Force Academy. True class on their part and a great lessonf or their students

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=72OhOWFMf84

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OutJLu6VlwU

----------


## Tripwire

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OutJLu6VlwU


Some folks got more dollars than sense

----------


## Justin Case

This is interesting,,

http://wimp.com/rareglimpse/

----------


## oly

My kind of boat.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgFhJN4H0T0

----------


## Justin Case

> My kind of boat.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgFhJN4H0T0


OUTSTANDING !!   :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## Justin Case

This is the best PSA I have ever seen,,,,

http://wimp.com/seatbelt/

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I'm not sure why....but, one of the other threads, in "general crap", made me think of this. :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OnpkDWbeJs

----------


## Justin Case

Ha ha ha ,, LOL,,  gee,  I wonder why ?

----------


## BENESSE

> *I'm not sure why..*..but, one of the other threads, in "general crap", made me think of this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OnpkDWbeJs


2D, not sure?
Now that's something new.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2D, not sure?
> Now that's something new.


 I was being fasee....phaci....fu-c........a smart arse. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## BENESSE

> I was being fasee....phaci....fu-c........a smart arse. LOL


Fallacious smart a$$? :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Fallacious smart a$$?


 Well.....I was going for faseeshus, but I guess that will work, too. :Blushing:  LOL

----------


## Justin Case

Dog leads police cruiser to burning house in Alaska .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L53sAVRZUE4

----------


## Justin Case

One Ball: Dog vs. Deer.

http://www.wimp.com/oneball/

----------


## Justin Case

http://wimp.com/gorillakitten/

If this doesnt tug on your Heartstrings ,, nothing will ,,,,,  Video,,,

----------


## rebel

Great vid!

----------


## Justin Case

Ok This is funny I dont care who you are,,  

Porky Pig Blooper,,,,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hI4otTziYjk&NR=1

----------


## Rick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R8pr...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

LOL LOL   :clap:

----------


## Rick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwhHm...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpSlE...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv3P-...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V076o...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

:clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## Rick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5j3P3tPfSo

----------


## Justin Case

LOL,,  well he has Guts,,  to do that in the driveway ,,  LOL

----------


## Trabitha

Okay...but why the hell did he HAVE to do that in a damn SPEEDO????  Now I have to burn my eyes out.  Ugh.  LOL!!

----------


## Justin Case

> Okay...but why the hell did he HAVE to do that in a damn SPEEDO????  Now I have to burn my eyes out.  Ugh.  LOL!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfdTU...eature=related

----------


## Winnie

What a way to wake up!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFgdhZGLJrY

----------


## Justin Case

> What a way to wake up!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFgdhZGLJrY


LOL  ha ha ha,,   Woke me up just watching,, lol

----------


## Rick

This will wake you up!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUZs3...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

> This will wake you up!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUZs3...eature=related


Wow,  That was well done !   and (I think that was My Mom in the Lincoln)  :Blushing:

----------


## Pal334

Mmmm,, after this many years driving in New Jersey, that kind of thing is normal  :Smile:

----------


## Justin Case

http://wimp.com/weirddifferent/

The part about the Doctors was especially interesting to me ,,   What a concept !

----------


## Justin Case

Oh my goodness,,,  YIKES !   Sorry to those with dial up,  This is about a guy that was bitten by Mosquito's that were carrying Bot Fly Eggs..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23eimVLAQ2c

----------


## Ken

100 Best Movie Lines in 200 Seconds 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QUT0tweX1M&feature=fvw

----------


## Justin Case

Think guitars could sound like this?

http://wimp.com/guitarssound/

----------


## Justin Case

http://wimp.com/dulcimerplayer/

This is awesome,,

----------


## Ken

I always thought a dulcimer was one of these.   :Blushing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45KxeBonUGI

----------


## Justin Case

> I always thought a dulcimer was one of these.  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45KxeBonUGI


LOl,,  Mine sounds better,,  :Wink:

----------


## Ken

> LOl,, Mine sounds better,,


That's 'cause you never saw Richard Kiley perform it live on stage.  It was incredible.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odr0_aTiHbA

----------


## Justin Case

> That's 'cause you never saw Richard Kiley perform it live on stage.  It was incredible.  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odr0_aTiHbA


This is more my style 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs

----------


## Ken

> This is more my style 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs


 
You HAVE no style.   :Sneaky2:   However, Lynyrd Skynyrd sure does!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

How about a couple of guys with only six strings each?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqWMo...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

...or, if you can only keep up with one musician, at a time....how about this guy?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ9PR...eature=related

----------


## your_comforting_company

Amazing. A beautiful instrument and song. I have to show this video to my kids. My whole family is very musical and they'll love it! Thanks JC!

----------


## gryffynklm

JC posted a hammered dulcimer.

----------


## Justin Case

> JC posted a hammered dulcimer.


Hammered ??

----------


## gryffynklm

Ya, it sounds better when you are hammered.

----------


## gryffynklm

It is played with hammers

----------


## Justin Case

LOL,,  I was going to ask how you knew she was drunk ,,   :Wink:

----------


## gryffynklm

Here is the Hungarian version, a cimbalom. It has a dampening peddle to stop the resonating strings. Its also a larger instrument.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2Of9...eature=related

----------


## Rick

These are the dulcimers I grew up with. It's called an Appalachian Dulcimer. Some folks called them Mountain Dulcimers. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcllkBdAfF8

----------


## Justin Case

> These are the dulcimers I grew up with. It's called an Appalachian Dulcimer. Some folks called them Mountain Dulcimers. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcllkBdAfF8


You Play Very well !  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

It was hard to find a Sunday that didn't have a piano and a dulcimer in those little Baptist churches back then. All had a piano for sure.

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lr79UzdapsU

----------


## Justin Case

Bush Bloopers,

This is funny,  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEbZq...layer_embedded

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuWkg...layer_embedded

He sees a cockroach,,  ROFLMAO

----------


## Ken

Weather or not you do should depend on weather or not he could weather the stress while doing the weather report weather or not a cockroach is climbing up his leg, weather the right leg or the left one.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Weather or not you do should depend on weather or not he could weather the stress while doing the weather report weather or not a cockroach is climbing up his leg, weather the right leg or the left one.


 ...and whether, or not, it helps the weather ratings. :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

Facinating experiment conducted on the Bonobo apes.
http://wimp.com/bestidea/

They even Knapp tools

----------


## oly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYzuchDBvCs

----------


## Ken

*Arlo Guthrie, "When A Soldier Makes It Home"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDAl7...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i5k4...aynext_from=ML


Beer In Moderation Is Healthy,  (I Think  :Tongue Smilie: )

----------


## panch0

Great song, brings back memories.

----------


## hunter63

> Beer In Moderation Is Healthy,  (I Think )


I had an Aunt that would tell my folks that beer was better for me than soda. To this day I still agree with her at leat a couple of times a day.........

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05ip-...layer_embedded

----------


## oly

You may want to turn off the volume, I myself don't hear alot of it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtiSCBXbHAg

----------


## Justin Case

> You may want to turn off the volume, I myself don't hear alot of it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtiSCBXbHAg


whoa,,  thats pretty cool !

----------


## rebel

Nanook of the north.  1921.  I thought it had some cool and relevant survival info. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLERFRQl5EY

----------


## Justin Case

Getting people to use stairs over escalator.
http://wimp.com/peoplestairs/

----------


## Pal334

This one is not entertaining, but does show what one man with a big set can do. And unfortunately what he has to live with for ever. SSgt David Bellavia is an inspiration

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=cda_1275240052

----------


## Justin Case

Motorcycle rider invents unique garage opener.
http://wimp.com/garageopener/


GREAT IDEA !!

----------


## Justin Case

Hey Alan, ALAN !!

http://www.wimp.com/heyalan/

----------


## Justin Case

BP Spill ,  (this is Hilarius)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPnFVTP2414

----------


## Justin Case

*Giant excavated ant colony reveals marvellous wonder.*
http://www.wimp.com/antcolony/

----------


## Justin Case

I LOVE This Commercial !   Gunny the therapist LOL  Funny !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhlWddAXSRA

----------


## Pal334

I think he took sensitivity lessons from my first 1stSgt

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-OMP...eature=related

Now the real video..._awesome_ song, Tom Jones, never better:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KUJE...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.wimp.com/natureminute/


Amazing !!

----------


## welderguy

That is some wild stuff.

----------


## Justin Case

May 2nd, 1938: Home movie of Nazi Germany filmed by American tourists.
http://wimp.com/germanymovie/

(starts a little slow but gets better)

----------


## Winnie

Not sure whether you get the Lacme British Airways advert. If you do, you'll love this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp_hz...=youtube_gdata

----------


## crashdive123

Funny stuff Winnie.

----------


## BENESSE

Absolutely brilliant, Winnie!!!!

----------


## Justin Case

http://wimp.com/homelessnessanyone/

----------


## your_comforting_company

1:25. listen.
don't just _hear_.. listen.

number 1 was this. his second wish is probably what most of us would wish for first.

----------


## Justin Case

> 1:25. listen.
> don't just _hear_.. listen.
> 
> number 1 was this. his second wish is probably what most of us would wish for first.


Yes,,  YCC , you are right,,

----------


## RangerXanatos

Pinky and the Brain

http://www.wimp.com/pinkybrain/

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt6px...ayer_embedded#!

----------


## Ken

WON'T GET FOOLED AGAIN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUbGL...layer_embedded#!

We'll be fighting in the streets
With our children at our feet
And the morals that they worship will be gone
And the men who spurred us on
Sit in judgment of all wrong
...They decide and the shotgun sings the song

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around me
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
And I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again

Change it had to come
We knew it all along
We were liberated from the fall that's all
But the world looks just the same
And history ain't changed
'Cause the banners, they all flown in the last war

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around me
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
And I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again
No, no!

I'll move myself and my family aside
If we happen to be left half alive
I'll get all my papers and smile at the sky
For I know that the hypnotized never lie

Do ya?

There's nothing in the street
Looks any different to me
And the slogans are replaced, by-the-bye
And the parting on the left
Is now the parting on the right
And the beards have all grown longer overnight

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around me
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again
No, no!

----------


## ClayPick

Anybody remember nimrod with the bear trap?laugh:
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/403965/man_vs_bear_trap/

----------


## Rick

I've never seen that. What an idiot. Even I wouldn't do that. Well, not without beer first.

----------


## ClayPick

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...5183-Bear-trap

----------


## Ken

Skyjack DUI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbeVnvUfRXw

----------


## BENESSE

Wasn't that 2D in the skyjack?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Wasn't that 2D in the skyjack?


Heck no! I'm scared of heights.
Now, a lawnmower on the other hand....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqjoY...eature=related

----------


## Pal334

> Heck no! I'm scared of heights.
> Now, a lawnmower on the other hand....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqjoY...eature=related


I for one am very relieved that that driver "Knew his rights". However he said he had a bowel issue . Maybe Ken can give us an idea what a judge might think about this type of a DUI arrest  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> I for one am very relieved that that driver "Knew his rights". However he said he had a bowel issue . Maybe Ken can give us an idea what a judge might think about this type of a DUI arrest


I'd probably beat the DUI.  Reason:  No field sobriety test, and no request that the operator perform one, before the arrest was made.

----------


## Pal334

> I'd probably beat the DUI.  Reason:  No field sobriety test, and no request that the operator perform one, before the arrest was made.


That is a relief, then evidence of the alledged bowel movement would not be admisable  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> That is a relief, then evidence of the alledged bowel movement would not be admisable


Pal, I swear this is true.  I have a client who was arrested last fall for OUI.  Yep, he sh!t himself in the back seat of the cruiser on the way to the station.

----------


## Pal334

I know it is true, I have hosed out many a backseat in my life. It amazesme that people can drink to the point that they lose control

----------


## canid

The man died doing what he loved. Mixed feeling, as he's a hero of mine and molded his life around a level of athleticism few have matched; I have to wonder how well his family understood it.

If I died climbing, would my family understand? That it's not tragic to die for a pursuit you love? I would hate to have to ask them to accept it or forgive it. There is a fine line between devotion and selfishness.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

A new fire starter.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNAoh...eature=related

Grandma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB7iz1HTh9U&NR=1

This will be my new wabbit game getter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEu9LLQpOF8&NR=1

Opening day for chipmunks at Knob Creek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBjUDCyDCuI&NR=1

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Meet some of my Prep Peeps: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBoce...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

Ya Gotta Love this one !

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

One of my hero's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wge5UTDAiFQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqK7H...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

The campfire...parts one and two.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwuNy...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yofR9...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case



----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

sometimes love is just not enough........

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

